# lost payoff payments to vw credit Libertyville IL 2011 anyone?



## des lost-my-mula (Mar 29, 2011)

Found an old thread on forum "having problem making payments to vw credit" from 2002. Posted there, but it is an old thread and nobody pays attention, so I have to ask here. Our cituation is similar and it is 2011, and we are wondering if the problem is more common than few isolated cases. 

Printed a payoff quote from vw credit site on night of March, 17. Requested one to be sent to us also, on a safe side. Had to wait for my husband to return from work on Friday 18th night so he could sign the papers. Wondered if we should pay extra $15 for FedEx delivery of the title and decided to do it after goggling up a story from some dude who paid off the car, but the title was "lost in mail" since he did not pay extra for delivery. Deposited in secure mailbox over the weekend; since payoff quote was good for 10 days and the checks were going to the same state, that seemed like plenty of time and in years and years of paying bills via first class mail nothing ever got lost or delayed...till now. 

Tuesday, March 22- the requested payoff came from vw credit; well, that was fast. Our payment should be there by now, too. Or Wednesday. Or Friday. 

Turns out, today is March 29 and nothing is being cashed. Talking to representatives gives us nada. On Friday someone calls me back since I asked questions in email to the company and it was like "Oh, give it some time, it is well within the time frame, don't do nothing." You know that gut feeling when something is not going well-we got it as we get different answers every time we call about the cituation and the voices grow cold when they ask us "have you sent it overnight express?" and we say "no." Our regular bill due was today, and I did paid it for the first time over the phone on Friday morning, cursing myself for not paying entire freaking balance that way. "Do nothing", what kind of advice is that if you can't tell me who, when and how collects the mail at the PO Box 7498 Libertyville, IL or how long it sits in "personal checks to be cleared" wastebasket. Thanks God we did not sent cashier's checks or we would be even more screwed if those got "lost."

So, do we have to wait till the end of this week to see if mail is lost for good or even longer(remever their line of "10 business days to clear the check"-that I understand, but how many days before the checks are found/not found?) Then sometime next week we should stop payments of two checks that would cost us about $50 or $60 so someone would not temper with them and our bank does it only for the period of 60 days, then you can pay more if you wish peace of mind... 

Representatives so far were from Oregon, Detroit, and New Jersey(nasty one, "that is what you get for using USPS"--like the mailman has something to gain from our mail being late and they don't charge extra interest in these "tough economic times" on late payments...and extra interest on remaining balance as it is their business; after all, they don't make much money on payoffs.) One asks "by the way, you know, your insurance company did not sent us new policy update since August 2010." By the way? Are you out of your mind? I have a bigger problem on hands right now. And you are telling it to me now and not in September or December of 2010 because...? 

When we asked to talk to someone in the actual place where the checks were sent, the local phone number to that secret palace does not exist(PO Box 7498 Libertyville IL 60048; aka 1401 Franklin Blvd, Libertyville, IL), but other talking heads in vw credit "KNOW THE ROUTINE" of that PO Box and that mail is picked up daily and checks are posted the same day. They just KNOW it. 

Anybody else besides us is having similar issues trying to payoff auto loan with VW Libertyville, IL without bonded, insured, overnight express delivery to the PO Box that, according to thread from 2002, could be also "unsupervised drop-off box" and sending mail there certified would mean nothing if they choose to not receive it on time? Why there are two addresses listed: on-phone(send it there) and on-bill/on-line(send it here)? 

Any input would be greatly appreciated, especially from someone who "knows the routine" of how payoff works.


----------



## des lost-my-mula (Mar 29, 2011)

*lost payoff in Livertyville IL PO Box 7498 VW Credit location*

March 30, 2011. I guess it is not going to be "found." In accordance with New Jersey bimbo K. on phone, "thousands of payoffs are going through that office every day"--thousands, every day--that means in 365 days over 365 thousands of americans should have paid off and own VW car, and in a few years nobody will drive nothing but VWs. She might as well be living in a La-La land. When asked how does she knows what is going on in IL location while she is in NJ, she confidently stated "I KNOW." What a pile of b.s. 

Since nobody replied, I would guess may be there are thousands of happy buyers who pay off their loans in Libertyville, IL every day without incidents, I am just not one of them. 

The dealership who sold us car was great, the mechanics in our location(NOT Livertyville, IL) are great, the car so far is great; but boy, VW Credit in my experience sucks big time. Off I go to place stop payment on my checks.


----------



## jwage (Jun 9, 2011)

*Lost payoff check*

Hello, I recently sold my VW Golf and I mailed a cashier's check in my name and VW Credits name to VW Credit and they're saying that they haven't received it. I see that other people have been having similar problems. I'm wondering if these other people have finally been able to resolve this problem with their "lost" checks? Does it just take VW Credit a long time to process checks?


----------



## JohnTT (Dec 7, 2001)

Why did you not send it via FedEx or UPS? That way you have a signature.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

I just paid through my bank, wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy easier.


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

Hmmm, I seem to be having the same issue. A bit annoying. Anyone else have any idea how long it usually takes to process these things?


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

if they say anything remotely close to an administrative or clerical error,such as misplaced payments, i'd fight tooth and nail to have them reinstate a payment so not to incure late fees and dinging my credit report

if it was postmarked by the due date, you should be fine

"...thats what you get for using USPS..." thats total BS

especially after they claim to have "found" it later, then you can tell them to put you back in good standing saying "...thats what you get for using bad employees..."


----------



## jkinzel (Feb 18, 2012)

Stuff that important I always send "certified or registered mail", i.e. any method that requires the recipient acknowledge via signature or initial that they have received my correspondence. I guess UPS and FEDEX would be the same. It might cost a $1.00 or two, but well worth it.


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Always do it fedex or ups and request Signature. 

BTW next time do it through a Credit Union. So much easier then dealing with VW Credit.


----------

